# Cock-eyed chi



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello does anyone else have a cock-eyed chi? I just got a new baby and she is cock-eyed. The vet tells me this is normal. She is 8 weeks old. Will she grow out of this or is it here to stay? Now mind me I think the world revolves around her so I could love her no less if it were permanent. But am just courious.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you mean her eyes point in different directions? Like more outwards? My guy is a "deerhead" for a better description so he doesn't have protruding eyes at all, they're really small compared to other chis.. I think they will stay like that, but I could be mistaken.. Eyes dont grow either so she could grow into them and it will look less "cock eyed". I'm sure apple head owners can give you a much better idea of it though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you mean by cock-eyed?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sometimes smaller babies with hydrocephalus which can make their eyes look funny.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah the only thing I can think of is when they point out different directions, which can be caused by hydrocephalus ... but not always.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello yes by cock-eyed I mean they point out. Not cross-eyed. Ok what is hydrocephalus? And is it permament? Thank you


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I just looked up hydrocephalus and it says water on the brain. Is that what you mean?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, hydro is water on the brain. The prognosis depends on the severity. Can you post a pic of your baby?


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

*here is a picture I hope LOL*


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry wrong picture. This is my little man Toby. He is perfect.LOL I will try again.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Try this.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He looks very cute - I suppose just like humans chis can be cockeyed too!! But like humans it may be something he grows out of as he grows bigger.


----------

